# Bye Mike! D'Antoni Signs With Knicks



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

> Mike D'Antoni has accepted the New York Knicks' lucrative job offer, ending a week-long battle with the Chicago Bulls, who also pursued the Phoenix Suns' coach, a league source told SI.com.
> 
> The Knicks reportedly gave D'Antoni a four-year deal worth about $24 million. He had two years and close to $9 million remaining on his contract with the Suns, whom he led to two Western Conference finals and an average of 58 victories in four full seasons.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/basketball/nba/05/10/coach.knicks/index.html?eref=T1


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol this could to be such a disaster first couple yrs til they adjust the roster.


positives is he'll have unlimited potential at spending for certain players.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I don't agree with him going to Knicks as I don't see it as a good fit for him, how are Curry and Randolph suppose to run?? Anyway should be interesting to see what compensation the Suns get for D'Antoni.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Is this official? I'm sick of hearing about all this **** D'Antoni set to meet with blah blah blah. Get it done already, be smart and take the most money.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Well I don't agree with him going to Knicks as I don't see it as a good fit for him, how are Curry and Randolph suppose to run?? Anyway should be interesting to see what compensation the Suns get for D'Antoni.


I don't think we are getting any compensation. I read in some article that the Suns weren't asking for anything back. Hell knowing our guys, we probably gave them the #15 pick and D'Antoni for cash


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Well I don't agree with him going to Knicks as I don't see it as a good fit for him, how are Curry and Randolph suppose to run??


Couldn't agree with you more. This is a marriage made someplace other than heaven! Good short-term money, bad long-term career move for D'Antoni. The only thing the Knicks can do now is wheel 'n deal to totally turn over their roster.

The Mavs are in a bind with their players and payroll, too. Maybe the Knicks and Mavs will do some dealing in the offseason. Here's a scenario: Kerr signs Avery in Phoenix. The Suns, Knicks and Mavs then start three-waying their rosters. Nash and Nowitzki get reunited in New York under D'Antoni. Who would the Suns and Knicks end up with?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

sasaint said:


> The Mavs are in a bind with their players and payroll, too. Maybe the Knicks and Mavs will do some dealing in the offseason. Here's a scenario: Kerr signs Avery in Phoenix. The Suns, Knicks and Mavs then start three-waying their rosters. Nash and Nowitzki get reunited in New York under D'Antoni. Who would the Suns and Knicks end up with?


:biggrin:

If we can believe anything from Cuban's blog, he's pretty fixed on the current roster - with minor adjustments. I think he wants to give Carlisle a shot without retooling just yet.

But I love wheeling and dealing. eace:


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

LoL... so he is gonna coach the knickerbockers... thats just.. sad. I was actually thinking Dantoni could do a good job if he were to coach the bulls, considering they have a lot of young and talented players who would fit very well in his system, but the knicks? ...lol, like the other guy sad, bad long term career decision to get more money right now.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

It'll be hard to trade curry and randolph or even one of them. I'm not sure why he would go to the knicks and not the bulls if he were offered both. Perhaps he feels he will be fired quicker in Chicago than with the dysfunctional-at-present Knicks, who also gave him a massive contract.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

bircan said:


> It'll be hard to trade curry and randolph or even one of them. I'm not sure why he would go to the knicks and not the bulls if he were offered both. Perhaps he feels he will be fired quicker in Chicago than with the dysfunctional-at-present Knicks, who also gave him a massive contract.


Exactly! He has a massive contract, low expectations, and an owner and team president that are known to be hands off with regards to coaching.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Exactly! He has a massive contract, low expectations, and an owner and team president that are known to be hands off with regards to coaching.


I agree. This is probably a good move for him both financially and career-wise. The Knicks can't get any worse so I'm sure they'll improve. D'Antoni is a player's coach. He's nice and easy going. The players will be happier under D'Antoni and that will show on the court. He just needs to show up and the Knicks will have a much better season. D'Antoni's style has practically no chance of winning a title so why bother?

He goes to a team where ownership and management will let him do what he wants. It's a poor performing dysfunctional team with unhappy players. He makes them feel better, they start winning more games and he gets credit for "turning the franchise around". All the while getting paid **** loads of money. Except for a title, what more could a coach ask for?


----------

